# Bluegreen Wilderness Club at Big Cedar... Simply the BEST



## BocaBum99 (Jul 15, 2006)

We arrived at the Bluegreen Wilderness Club at Big Cedar last night and we were simply blown away by this resort. It my short time in timesharing, this is simply the single best resort I have experienced.

We are currently in a 3 bedroom cabin that stacks up nicely against the 3 bedroom units at the Disney Wilderness Lodge.... only this actually IS in the wilderness and there are mountains here. My entire family agrees with my number 1 ranking. When I asked my oldest son why he rated this his favorite, he said, "it's 2 stories, enough said." Needless to say, my two oldest children slept up there last night. 

The 3 bedroom cabin has 2 bedrooms on the first floor and a 3rd that is accessible via a stair case in the entry foyer. It has a real wood burning fireplace with logs on the front porch. There are 20 foot ceilings and stuffed animals everywhere including a 5 and 6 point deer head, a raccoon, a pheasant and much more.

There are snacks and drinks that were included in the refrigerator. Very unusual. The deck in the back has it's own private grill, adirondack style rocking chairs, modern appliances and jacuzzi's, great beds and complete log cabin decor. I have already taken a ton of pictures, but I am going to take more today. Wait until you see them (I will post them on the photo serve at www.timeshareforums.com when I get high speed internet, you will be able to see them by clicking the link below to get to the Bluegreen Vacation Club forum).  The only thing this place needs is high speed internet and a view of the lake. I am right next to the lake, but the trees are in the way and we can't see them.

The clubhouse has some excellent pools and a very good lazy river with waterfalls and water slides. Excellently located jacuzzi.

There is a full marina with lots of boating activities. I think we will be renting a boat for the day.

Last night, we ate at the Worman house. Great steakhouse with spectacular view of the lake and marina. This place is for me. I want to own here. Oh wait, I already do. That's great. Need to book this place for a week next summer. Now I know why nobody has ever seen one of these in RCI. Why would anyone want to deposit this week. It's a guaranteed trade down by doing so. Even trading into the Disney Wilderness Lodge is a trade down in my book.

If anyone knows of a better resort than this one, please let me know what it is because I want to go there, too.


----------



## Topeka Tom (Jul 16, 2006)

Is it really better than Orange Lake Country Club!   

How much to rent a tube for the lazy river?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 16, 2006)

Topeka Tom said:
			
		

> Is it really better than Orange Lake Country Club!
> 
> How much to rent a tube for the lazy river?



LOL.  OLCC is a great resort, but it isn't even the best resort in Orlando.

The tubes are free.  So are the complimentary drinks and snacks they put into each room.  They also have free shampoo and soap.  Free movie DVDs in the club house.  Free firewood for your wood burning fireplace.  And, free freshly baked cookies delivered to your room every night.

In my opinion, the Cabins are better than Disney's Wilderness Lodge.  I'd like for a couple Disney Wilderness Lodge owners to experience and rate this resort.  I think it will rate favorably with them.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 16, 2006)

BocaBum-  It's ok, you don't have to hold back.  Feel free to express yourself!


----------



## JLB (Jul 16, 2006)

Mr. Bum:

I have been talking to you off the bbs, so you know how happy I am that you could come and see what us heathens have in our neck of the woods.   

We are having a bit of a problem getting in touch with each other, but I feel your presence, as if you are still nearby, and I'm thinking we should be on the swim deck together enjoying this great day at the lake.

As I said elsewhere, the summer before last when I was sitting on the terrace at Devil's Pool Restaurant with new timeshare owners, BCWC being their first experience, and they asked me what exchanges will be like, I quickly ran through our 90 exchanges in my mind, and then said, "It'll never be better than this.  Everything will be a trade down."

We don't own there, but take pride in it anyway, justifiably.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 16, 2006)

I had never heard of Big Cedar until this post.  In fact, had to look it up to find out it was in Missouri (where?)  Read BB's almost unbelievable post then went to the reviews.  Everyone says the same thing.  Thanks for bringing this find to everyone's attention.  It looks like a gem.


----------



## Topeka Tom (Jul 16, 2006)

Nightnurse sez:


> It looks like a gem.



Many times I have pitched TUG to a stranger at a timeshare, saying that finding just one good trade (vs. a poor one) would pay for the TUG membership for many years, and be a bargain at that.

JLB once said that this resort is the only 10 he has visited.  'Nuf said.

And there are no owners beating the drums.  Contrast that with OLCC!  :annoyed:


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Pictures of Big Cedar and the Bluegreen Wilderness Club*

You should check it out for yourself by looking at the pictures I posted on the photo server at timeshareforums.

Here are the links to the pictures:

Big Cedar Lodge

3 Bedroom Cabin

Bluegreen Wilderness Club

Coming soon:  Main Lodge area and Marina pictures


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 16, 2006)

*I can't agree more and ...*



			
				Topeka Tom said:
			
		

> Nightnurse sez:
> 
> 
> Many times I have pitched TUG to a stranger at a timeshare, saying that finding just one good trade (vs. a poor one) would pay for the TUG membership for many years, and be a bargain at that.
> ...


... pictures don't lie.  I love these trees!

http://www.timeshareforums.com/showpost.php?p=56932&postcount=25


----------



## lat (Jul 17, 2006)

I own at Disney's Wilderness Lodge Villa and it is our favorite resort.  I checked out your pictures and they look similar to Disney's, even the entrance arch.

However, what is there to do for people with kids ages 5 and 8?  I checked the airfare and it is much more expensive to fly there than to Orlando.  Thanks and enjoy your stay there!!


----------



## littlestar (Jul 17, 2006)

We own the bulk of our DVC points at Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge. VWL was why we joined DVC, as we love the lodge, Bay Lake, and then Disneyworld, of course. 

Your pictures of Bluegreen's Wilderness Club at Big Cedar look great. I would love to visit it.


----------



## xzhan02 (Jul 17, 2006)

lat said:
			
		

> However, what is there to do for people with kids ages 5 and 8?  I checked the airfare and it is much more expensive to fly there than to Orlando.  Thanks and enjoy your stay there!!



Within the vast resort, you can go fishing, horse riding, swimming at several pools (with dive-in movie once a week), all kinds of water activity on the lake (with paddle boat and canoe being free, we did a short ride almost every morning).  You can do everything in Branson, with theme parks (silver dollar city, water park) and all kinds of shows.  At Dogwood Canyon (our favorite), you can go fishing, biking, hiking, tram ride to see many animals that you normally only see out west.  You won't have any problem finding things to do for a week or two.  

Getting there is a bit hard.  Try to find good fare to Little Rock or St Louis or other area cities and drive a few hours.    We drove from Atlanta, overnight at Memphis and went to see Graceland and eat at Corky's, just as Boca did.   Thanks Boca for bringing back wonderful memory.


----------



## JLB (Jul 17, 2006)

The second half of your comment is a form of crowd control we employ, to keep the flow limited to a managable level!   

We fly from Springfield to Orlando quite reasonably, so you could book three weeks of vacation, say the first and last in Orlando and the second at Big Cedar.  Fly from wherever you live to Orlando, Orlando to here, back to Orlando, then back home!  

We fly into Orlando/Sanford, and there are not two more convenient airports to use than it and Springfield.

That being said, the Springfield/Branson Regional Airport just broke ground for a new terminal. 

Perhaps Boca does not have kids 5 to 8, but Big Cedar is geared toward families.  They offer lots of crafts programs, and even have a separate, all-kids cabin for daytime activities.  I think it even performs a baby-sitting function, but I don't have a brochure in front of me right now.  I'm sure it's all on-line.

I believe the paddle boats and what-not at the marina are free.

I believe that age group would also enjoy the lazy river in the Wilderness Club section.  Although I would not be excited about it right now (it was 95 degrees at 8 last night), but Big Cedar has a bonfire with smores every night in bonfire season.

You really can't do justice by trying to list all they have.  I don't think Mr. Bum has mentioned the riding stables, for instance.

Like I said earlier, for what it is, no one does it better, but that's just Johnny Morris for you.

Perhaps you are referring to the area, the stigma that Branson is only for bluehairs.  Well, we definitely do have tourist bus season, but summer is something different.  Silver Dollar City is filled with 5-8 year olds, and it is now Kids-fest there.

We have had two TUG families visited us the last two weeks, to swim off the swim deck and go out in the boat.  The first has kids aged 10, 3, and 3 (twins) and the second has kids aged 11 and 7, I think.  They had a great time.

Another thing that is not as big a worry here as it might be in Orlando, Vegas, etc., is if your kids wander off or get lost, but I won't go into that.

I certainly would not want my favorable comments to prompt everyone who vacations in Orlando to come here instead.  That would be a nightmare, and something most here would never want.  Perhaps that is why it is so hard to get here or to find availability at places like Big Cedar.

I don't think it has been mentioned, but in the public section of Big Cedar, the 3-bedroom cabins on the other side of the cove go for $699/night, I believe.




			
				lat said:
			
		

> However, what is there to do for people with kids ages 5 and 8?  I checked the airfare and it is much more expensive to fly there than to Orlando.  Thanks and enjoy your stay there!!


----------



## geekette (Jul 17, 2006)

As a Bluegreen owner, I won't "beat the drums" because I want there to be availability for ME!  This is not the first time it's been gushed over, either, since JLB has never shied away from his true feelings about it!

The points required to book cabins at Big C during summer are huge - I would not pour all those points into it for deposit.


----------



## JLB (Jul 17, 2006)

I do gush over, don't I?  You should be here and have to clean the mess up!   

Since we do not own there, folks should consider the sincerity of that gushing.  

Of course, those who really know me, know I pretty much tell it like it is, and then handle the consequences later.   

I gush over other places we do not own (at) also~~~SW Florida, Kauai, Estes Park (RMNP).  I guess some resorts and some areas just inspire spontaneous gushing over (the OOO, Wow! effect) regardless of ownership. 



			
				geekette said:
			
		

> As a Bluegreen owner, I won't "beat the drums" because I want there to be availability for ME!  This is not the first time it's been gushed over, either, since JLB has never shied away from his true feelings about it!
> .


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot to mention the stables and the kid's building.  I did take pictures of them and they are on the photo server.

I also forgot to mention that there is free broadband internet access in the lobby of the club house.


----------



## lat (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, this sounds like a fun place.  I have to look into it more.  Thanks!!


----------



## julle (Jul 18, 2006)

Looking at the many great pictures I wonder what Blugreen Wilderness Club would be without Big Cedar.

I have talked to many people who used to stay at Big Cedar, but not any more because it is so crowded. The Big Cadar restaurants and other facilities have not been expanded to support all the many units at The Wilderness Club. 

It is a nice and unique place and we do enjoy visiting Big Cedar which is almost in our back yard.


----------



## JLB (Jul 18, 2006)

We do have a nice back yard, don't we?   



			
				julle said:
			
		

> It is a nice and unique place and we do enjoy visiting Big Cedar which is almost in our back yard.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 18, 2006)

julle said:
			
		

> Looking at the many great pictures I wonder what Blugreen Wilderness Club would be without Big Cedar.
> 
> I have talked to many people who used to stay at Big Cedar, but not any more because it is so crowded. The Big Cadar restaurants and other facilities have not been expanded to support all the many units at The Wilderness Club.
> 
> It is a nice and unique place and we do enjoy visiting Big Cedar which is almost in our back yard.



That's a good point.  It would be nice, but not nearly as good.  Fortunately, the experience is fully integrated with Big Cedar.  You don't feel like you are at a different place at all.

I guess it's just like Disney's Wilderness Lodge.  What would that resort be without Walt Disney World surrounding it?


----------



## mikey0531 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow Boca!  Gorgeous -- just gorgeous.  Thanks for posting those pics.

So -- if owners don't give up their weeks, how do you get this trade?  Is it an impossible trade?  I need to get this place on my wish list -- fast 

Thanks!

debi


----------

